# preparing for new labs



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I've stopped taking my multi-vitamin that has Biotin in it. I don't think the amount in it should cause too many issues, but no reason to chance it.

So I've been feeling quite a bit better (still not perfect) since my latest increase. Though I've had a bit of the nervous twitches more than usual. Those nervous twitches come and go.

My assumption is my FT4 is probably pretty high and maybe above the range. Which should mean my TSH is finally below 2 (it's been pretty high for awhile). But I'll also guess my FT3 won't be super high, though I have been taking a brazil nut or two every day to see if that helps. I've been exercising a bit more, but still not as much as I should be.

Later this week I plan to take the tests. Should be interesting. Either way, feeling better is nice. I still have good and bad days, but mostly good right now.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm interested to see if your FT-3 went up with the brazil nuts.

Are you requesting a reverse T3 with your labs as well?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Well, Good and bad news. My Endocrinologist left off the FT3 on the order. Blah. I have an appointment with her in a few weeks and will try to get that back on. The bad news is I get bad anxiety and high blood pressure when I go to endocrinologists offices...haha. Maybe this time will be OK since I've seen her before.

I'm not happy with that, but I know she doesn't believe the test is useful on T4 only medication.

The good news is my TSH is 2.479 uIU/ml range .350-5

My FT4 is surprisingly not crazy high like I thought it would be, so maybe these nervous twitches are because my FT3 is higher...but not having the test makes that hard to know.

FT4 is 1.06 ng/dL range .7-1.25

So I can only assume my FT3 has risen since FT4 actually went down slightly from 1.07 to 1.06. And TSH went down from 3.931 tp 2.479 and I feel better. I also do not have symptoms like I was having before such as numb toes, fingers, fatigue, etc. However, I still have good and bad days but quite a bit fewer recently.

I'm going to stick with things and see how things go over a longer timeframe. I know usually people shoot for a TSH around 1 (if going by TSH), but with how I'm feeling, I think giving this more time would be better idea. If I feel slightly jittery now, I don't want to push that further. That jittery feeling came after adding 50 once a week to my 100 daily. And I have been taking a brazil nut. But the Jittery seems tied to the pill from what I can tell.

Personally, even without the FT3, I can assume it's gone up based on the other numbers and trends. Still, I'd like to get it every time so I will push for it. Even if they don't believe in it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> FT4 is 1.06 ng/dL range .7-1.25 *((.975 - 1.1125)) with 1.04 being the middle of the 1/2-3/4 ranges*


Your FT-4 is perfect! would have been nice to see your FT-3. Anyway you would consider having a private lab to see exactly where you are NOW?

Your TSH is all over the place - you must have alot of antibody movement?

Try taking some Holy Basil or L-Triptophan for your anxiety - both over the counter.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Of course it's possible on Antibodies. Though mine have been pretty low for the most part. But I've only had them checked 4 times. So it's possible when I was tested they were at a certain level, but they can fluctuate. First time they were checked were when I we first diagnosed two years ago. They were 1980. After changing my diet and lifestyle, 3 months later they were 221. Then a few months later 181. Last check a few months ago they were 117. Generally, that's pretty low even though it's higher than the normal range of 0-34.

Thing is my mental anxiety is lower than normal (such as getting worried about meetings and such). But that restless leg or twitchy kind of stuff has increased. Maybe it will settle out a bit once I'm on this dose for a bit.

I found it interesting that my FT4 didn't move, yet my dose increased and my TSH went down. And I felt better. I was expecting the FT4 to at least have gone up a bit. But maybe my FT3 went up and FT4 stayed the same. And the FT3 going up pushed down the TSH.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I had a face to face with the Endo and we both agree I should stick with this dose for now. I got the FT3 order back on for next time I test...but she said she wouldn't be looking at it. which is fine with me. I like that she is willing to test it though even though she doesn't believe in testing it outside of graves. Though that's maybe not a great sign as far as having a more progressive doctor. And I know she has some patients on T3 medication. But again, she would be going only by TSH even if someone was on combo medication. This is one reason I don't want to do combo medication under an Endo...since I don't believe they have enough experience with it. I'm not saying Endos are universally bad as many people do online. But I do believe they are focused on T4 only meds and treatment. I'm hoping that changes at some point in the future. Because I believe most people probably would do better on a combination. But managing a combination is crucial to be correct.

I don't think I need to go searching for another doctor at this point. I'm feeling pretty good in general, but I'm sure I'm not quite optimal. However, I want to give this dose a good 6 months and see how it goes. With the weather getting colder, I'm sure things will change though.

I'm feeling like I'm 85-90% what I was say 5 to 6 years ago. After being more like 30-40 last year I'll take it.

I also wonder if my FT3 is what went up and why I'm feeling better. My guess is yes.


----------

